
Microsoft Open-Sources GW-Basic - LyalinDotCom
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/microsoft-open-sources-gw-basic/
======
tellarin
Another thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23266917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23266917)

------
amanzi
I love how the last git commit is dated "Feb 11, 1983"

~~~
onemoresoop
Interesting. Didnt Linus Torvalds create GIT around 2005??

~~~
chriswitts
You can arbitrarily amend the date in git

    
    
      git commit --amend --date="Thu Jan 1 08:00 1970 +0000"

